# Deputy Sheriff Keith Bellar



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Keith Bellar*

Dickson County Sheriff's Department, Tennessee

End of Watch: Tuesday, June 7, 2011

*Biographical Info*

Age: Not available
Tour of Duty: 6 years
Badge Number: Not available

*Incident Details*

Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: June 6, 2011
Weapon Used: Gun; Unknown type
Suspect Info: Committed suicide

Deputy Keith Bellar succumbed to a gunshot wound sustained the previous day when he stopped to help at what he believed to be a car accident in Dickson.

A Dickson 911 dispatcher had just completed her shift when her estranged husband began following her. As the vehicles traveled on West Walnut Street the husband ran the wife off the road. Deputy Bellar witnessed the crash but was not aware it involved a domestic dispute.

When he stopped at the scene the husband immediately opened fire on him, striking him in the head before he was able to exit his patrol car. The man then committed suicide.

Deputy Bellar was flown to Vanderbilt University Medical Center where he succumbed to his wound the next day.

Deputy Bellar had served with the Dickson County Sheriff's Office for six years. He is survived by his wife and 6-month-old son.
Update This Memorial >

*Agency Contact Information*

Dickson County Sheriff's Department
PO Box 177
Charlotte, TN 37036

Phone: (615) 789-4130


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy Bellar.


----------

